# L'auto ideale



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

Credo ..ma penso che lo pensino anche i produttori e i pubblicitari..che ogni auto non sia solo un mezzo di trasporto , ma che esprima anche una idea che si ha di sé e della vita..
Senza tener conto di limiti di parcheggio e di costi.. Qual è la vostra auto ideale?

Non dico la mia..so di essere prevedibile


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

La Mini Cooper...piccola, scattante...e con un motore favoloso...


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

cayenne


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Ok!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La Mini Cooper...piccola, scattante...e con un motore favoloso...


Chiamami pure Gary, se vuoi!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Chiamami pure Gary, se vuoi!!


Ma donna santa Feddy...mi ci son voluti 15 minuti per capirla.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ..son tarda...non sarda...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*no, bella*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma donna santa Feddy...mi ci son voluti 15 minuti per capirla..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei giovane!​


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*hihihihihih*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> sei giovane!​


E trottolino ha manie di grandezza!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo ..ma penso che lo pensino anche i produttori e i pubblicitari..che ogni auto non sia solo un mezzo di trasporto , ma che esprima anche una idea che si ha di sé e della vita..
> Senza tener conto di limiti di parcheggio e di costi.. Qual è la vostra auto ideale?
> 
> Non dico la mia..so di essere prevedibile


 
auto _ideale_? 


no,non c'è

c'è l'auto che considero da tamarro.( le Alfa Romeo)

e quella che mi piace esteticamente..di cui manco ricordo i nomi...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> cayenne


 
Intendi la Jeep ultraspaziale?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo ..ma penso che lo pensino anche i produttori e i pubblicitari..che ogni auto non sia solo un mezzo di trasporto , ma che esprima anche una idea che si ha di sé e della vita..
> Senza tener conto di limiti di parcheggio e di costi.. Qual è la vostra auto ideale?
> 
> Non dico la mia..so di essere prevedibile


 
Pero' alcune pubblicità sul prodotto "automobile", le trovo davvero molto belle, confezionate proprio bene.
immagini, sonoro, tutto confezionato ad hoc per colpire il nostro immaginario.


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intendi la Jeep ultraspaziale?


Porsche Cayenne
 è un  SUV


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Porsche Cayenne
> è un SUV
























  ..sfortunatamente dubito di riuscire ad arrivare al volante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...e anche se fosse sembrerebbe una macchina guidata da un fantasma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*adoro*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Pero' alcune pubblicità sul prodotto "automobile", le trovo davvero molto belle, confezionate proprio bene.
> immagini, sonoro, tutto confezionato ad hoc per colpire il nostro immaginario.


Tutte le pubblicità BMW ..la pubblicità​


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> auto _ideale_?
> 
> 
> no,non c'è
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ..sfortunatamente dubito di riuscire ad arrivare al volante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle auto hanno anche il sedile che si regola in altezza......


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

L'auto ideale?????

Direi che ce n'è una per ogni epoca della vita e periodo storico......

Il mio primo sogno fu l'Alfa Romeo GTV (mi sono dovuto accontentare di un Alfetta e un Alfa 90). 

Poi ci fu la stagione delle Lancia, mi piacevano sia la Beta Laser che la mitica Delta 4WD. In quello stesso periodo mi piaceva la BMW 520 (mi sono accontentato del 318).

Poi venne la Opel Tigra, e quella è stata la più bella auto che ho avuto!!!!!

Da quando è entrata in vigore la patente a punti e sono aumentati i controlli elettronici sulle strade, decisamente ho perso interesse alle auto, sto diventando un "pantofolaio" della guida, comunque oggi adoro le monovolume perchè a questo punto l'auto diventa un ufficio viaggiante. Mi piacque molto l'ESPACE della Renault, ma aveva un costro spropositato.......... oggi giro in Zafira.....


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*hihihihihiih*

Lancy c'è qualcuna che agli appassionati dell'alfa dà del tamaro................. io non sò niente e non voglio sapere niente!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2007)

*beh*



Bruja ha detto:


> Lancy c'è qualcuna che agli appassionati dell'alfa dà del tamaro................. io non sò niente e non voglio sapere niente!!!
> Bruja


Io mi ero trattenuta per la Tigra 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Però mi ha sorpresa ..gli altri li avevo previsti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lancy c'è qualcuna che agli appassionati dell'alfa dà del tamaro................. io non sò niente e non voglio sapere niente!!!
> Bruja
















LO SO, HO LETTO!!!!!

Comunque anche quella era una questione di epoche e periodi storici, qualcuno ha trovato da tamarro anche la BMW. Senza offesa per nessuno, erano auto da tamarro tutte quelle vetture che avevano una certa cilindrata, erano veloci, ed erano in mano a ragazzi meridionali!!!! Tra queste auto figuarava anche la Golf GTI e GTD, la R5 Turbo e Alpine, la Ford Escort R3, la Sierra Cossworth, ecc..... mi fermo qui altrimenti scopriamo che tutti nella vita abbiamo avuto o desiderato un auto da tamarro......


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi ero trattenuta per la Tigra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Giuro che non ho capito.........

Perchè ti sei trattenuta e in che senso??
Cosa ti ha sorpreso?
Cosa avevi previsto??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2007)

*ehm*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Giuro che non ho capito.........
> 
> Perchè ti sei trattenuta e in che senso??
> Cosa ti ha sorpreso?
> Cosa avevi previsto??


Mi ero trattenuta dal criticare la Tigra ..che trovo un'auto da tamarro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi hai sorpreso perché non ti immaginavo "adatto" ad auto così ..infatti sei passato a una Zafira... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per ogni intervenuto avevo intuito il tipo di auto...
La discussione l'ho aperta io perché ho una fissazione che si scelga un'auto del tipo che corrisponde alla propria personalità..anche in presenza di disponibilità economica che permette una scelta.
E naturalmente..i gusti cambiano ..così come cambiamo noi...
​


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ero trattenuta dal criticare la Tigra ..che trovo un'auto da tamarro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tigra è stata la prima auto nuova che ho acquistato, fino a quel giorno ho sempre preso auto usate. Un giorno siamo andati da concessionario io e mia moglie, l'abbiamo guardata, ci siamo innamorati e abbiamo firmato. Nostra figlia quando l'ha vista è svenuta: per la prima volta tutti e tre eravano d'accordo su una cosa!!! Anche il colore!!!!

Siamo una famiglia strana......

Comunque posso dirti che è stata l'unica auto che mi ha dato molto di più di quanto mi potessi aspettare e mi è davvero pianto il cuore doverla vendere..........

Ho sempre avuto auto sportive, anche se berlina, motori di grossa cilindrata e potenti, ho sempre corso in auto, ma sono sempre stato prudente nonostante tutto. Oggi parto un'ora prima per non aver necessità di correre e al 95% dei casi riesco ad essere un autista rispettoso del codice della strada  

	
	
		
		
	


	






p.s.
mi sa che tu ancora non mi hai inquadrato bene.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2007)

*ma è una fesseria*

Sono consapevole che è una fesseria trovare un segno della personalità in un'auto.
E poi detta così sembra che abbia dei pregiudizi che mi rendono selettiva rispetto ad alcune cose su cui ho dei pregiudizi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mentre sono sempre pronta a cambiare opinione sulle persone...
Del resto anche chi aveva auto e accessori giusti ..non era giusto


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2007)

Per me la macchina da tamarro per eccellenza e' la vecchia Lancia Delta HL integrale quella si che e' 'nzalla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...specie rossa o gialla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La Tigra non l'ho mai considerata una macchina seria...se non ci si puo' comprare una Mercedes SLK si va per la Tigra o Puma...tristissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le vecchie BMW hanno un non so che' di tamarro per me.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...se vi dovesse capitare di andare dalle parti di Nuoro vi prego di far caso alle vecchie Fiat uno "trassate" con spoiler e gonnelline...roba da Star Trek 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma ora voglio farla fuori dal vaso : la macchina per eccellenza e' la nuova Ferrari Enzo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ....e' un'opera d'arte non una macchina!!!!!!..anche se avessi i soldi non la potrei comprare...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2007)

Di auto ne ho cambiate diverse negli anni (faccio 35-40000 km all'anno).

Ultimamente (diciamo negli ultimi dodici anni) sto sulle monovolume (Lancia - Chrysler - Kia) per un fattore pratico (andavo in mountain bike e per le cariche di bici son l'ideale!).

Dovessi oggi cambiare auto credo che starei sulla nuova BMW 320 s.w. (bella linea e motore splendido) o come già detto in altro post sulla nuova jaguar XR convertible.


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Dici bene*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la macchina da tamarro per eccellenza e' la vecchia Lancia Delta HL integrale quella si che e' 'nzalla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non ho mai considerato ricchi quelli che comprano le Ferrari............. come diceva il buon Ing.Forghieri "i ricchi veri le Ferrari le mantengono e le collezionano!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Consolati  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Di auto ne ho cambiate diverse negli anni (faccio 35-40000 km all'anno).
> 
> Ultimamente (diciamo negli ultimi dodici anni) sto sulle monovolume (Lancia - Chrysler - Kia) per un fattore pratico (andavo in mountain bike e per le cariche di bici son l'ideale!).
> 
> Dovessi oggi cambiare auto credo che starei sulla nuova BMW 320 s.w. (bella linea e motore splendido) o come già detto in altro post sulla nuova jaguar XR convertible.


 
Una pellegrina poi si domanda come mai ti capita di tradire, sfido io, sei sempre in giro a fare il figo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lancy c'è qualcuna che agli appassionati dell'alfa dà del tamaro................. io non sò niente e non voglio sapere niente!!!
> Bruja


 
sta allerta Te, che ti buco le gomme. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









era il coinquilino che si voleva acquistare l'alfa romeo distinctiv...di cosa non lo so.


Solo il nome lo trovo irritante.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono consapevole che è una fesseria trovare un segno della personalità in un'auto.
> E poi detta così sembra che abbia dei pregiudizi che mi rendono selettiva rispetto ad alcune cose su cui ho dei pregiudizi
> 
> 
> ...













sottoscrivo cara Ritrovata.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

*ahahahaha*



Bruja ha detto:


> Una pellegrina poi si domanda come mai ti capita di tradire, sfido io, sei sempre in giro a fare il figo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohi ohi... che botta ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono consapevole che è una fesseria trovare un segno della personalità in un'auto.
> E poi detta così sembra che abbia dei pregiudizi che mi rendono selettiva rispetto ad alcune cose su cui ho dei pregiudizi
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non è una fesseria, anch'io ho sempre osservato le persone nella scelte delle auto, ma soprattutto nella cura dell'auto. Ci sono quelli che aggiungono gli spoiler, quelli che mettono in santini, chi ci attacca adesivi, chi la lava tutte le settimane e alla mattina la ripassa con lo spolverino, chi la lava a mano con detersivi poco aggressivi per non rovinare la vernice, chi impazzisce per un graffietto sul cofano.............

Degli accessori, mi riservo di soprassedere.......


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

se avessi da spendere un botto acquisterei in quadri.

e appartamento sul lago.

o in un bosco.


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la macchina da tamarro per eccellenza e' la vecchia Lancia Delta HL integrale quella si che e' 'nzalla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il tragico è che se potessi permettermelo, non comprerei mai Mercedes!!!!!! Tanto meno una SLK e non voglio dirti cosa penso delle persone che la posseggono quando li osservo. 


Mentre sono d'accordo su alcuni modelli Ferrari (GTO, Enzo, GA)

Però a questo punto devo dire che il mio vero mito, ma irraggiungibile mito è sempre stata la *Lamborghini Countach*.

Tra l'altro quest'auto è stata esaltata nel film "La corsa più pazza d'America", la Cannonball..........


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

> lancillotto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il tragico è che se potessi permettermelo, non comprerei mai Mercedes!!!!!! Tanto meno una SLK e non voglio dirti cosa penso delle persone che la posseggono quando li osservo.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il tragico è che se potessi permettermelo, non comprerei mai Mercedes!!!!!! Tanto meno una SLK e non voglio dirti cosa penso delle persone che la posseggono quando li osservo.
> 
> 
> Mentre sono d'accordo su alcuni modelli Ferrari (GTO, Enzo, GA)
> ...


Cazzarola nana!!!!..Lancy, la Lamborghini, per quanto sia una macchina favolosa, e la macchina tamarra dei ricchi..anzi no degli arricchiti!!!!!

In genere colori sgargianti tipo verde acido...con gli sportelli a ventaglio...dai ma 'ndo vai 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...pero' ha un motore e una linea da orgasmo multiplo!!!!


PS: se non avete capito ho l'abbonamento a 4 ruote


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > e dimmi che differenza c'è tra la slk ( che trovo comunque piu' elegante dell'alfa) e un Alfa appunto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > > Cominciamo con il dire che bisogno essere "alfisti" per comprendere, ma che il vero "alfista" è morto più o meno con la 75 e la 164.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

> In genere colori sgargianti tipo verde acido...con gli sportelli a ventaglio...dai ma 'ndo vai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eccola qui... una seconda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma io vi capisco sai..è solo che io _sublimo_ c

	
	
		
		
	


	




    on cose diverse, tutto qui.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Eccola qui... una seconda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhhhh... e che sarà mai!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Forse se ci impegniamo (ma molto molto eh!!) che dici, potremmo arrivarci?


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lancillotto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Miciolidia ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè *ha capito che poteva guadagnare di piu'* facendo leva su queste filosofie del menga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dimenticavo........ Non è per soldi che si fanno sempre le cose........

Non amo bacchettare le persone che "ignorano" la storia, ma mi hai tirato per i capelli ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

In Emilia vive da sempre lo spirito della competizione, infatti li sono presenti le case automobilistiche e motociclistiche più famose nelle corse: Ferrari, Lamborghini, Ducati, Maserati, Isotta Fraschini. Se non sbaglio anche Aprila e Cagiva.............

L'Emilia è anche una regione di ricchi industriali tra cui ceramiche e trattori. Ci sono infatti le due case di trattori piùfamose al mondo: Landini e Lamborghini!!! Si, Lamborghini che faceva trattori e macchine agricole.

Un giorno il signor Lamborghini dopo aver accumulato tanti soldi decise di andare da Enzo Ferrari per acquistare la Super America, voleva farsi un regalo. Aveva un appuntamento, ma giunto in azienda la segretaria lo fece accomodare nel salottino. Passarono dieci minuti, venti minuti, trenta minuti, quaranta minuti, a quel punto Lamborghini si alzò incazzatissimo è urlo: "Non me la vuoi dare la super sportiva??? Me la faccio da me!!!!". Questa frase storica fu detta in dialetto stretto modenese, una poesia.

Lamborghini uscì, chiamò tutti i suoi ingenieri e progettarono la Miura.

Da allora Lamborghini è stato l'unico vero antagonista di Ferrari nella produzione di auto supersportive.

Ho un libro che racconta tutte queste storie dei piloti, delle auto e delle motociclette nate in Emilia, anche questa è storia.....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Mhhhhh... e che sarà mai!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


a cosa?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dimenticavo........ Non è per soldi che si fanno sempre le cose........
> 
> Non amo bacchettare le persone che "ignorano" la storia, ma mi hai tirato per i capelli (
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> a cosa?


A questo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma io vi capisco sai..è solo che io _sublimo_ c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Micio.........*

Non sono fatti miei ma se fai come il tuo avatar, con questa temperatura ti becchi la polmonite.......... su da bravina non farti venire le paturnie primaverili e chiudi quella finestrella da costipazione!!!| 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sono fatti miei ma se fai come il tuo avatar, con questa temperatura ti becchi la polmonite.......... su da bravina non farti venire le paturnie primaverili e chiudi quella finestrella da costipazione!!!|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Badessa, sono atermica.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2007)

Cara Badessa, non patisco le basse temperature.

Dormo quasi con la finestra aperta d'inverno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	











PS.E a chi mi ha invitato ad un _maggior impegno_ rispondo senza azionare il crotalo maggiore, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    questa per intendeci, facendo finta di non aver letto nulla.

(Azione buona della giornata)


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cara Badessa, non patisco le basse temperature.
> 
> Dormo quasi con la finestra aperta d'inverno.
> 
> ...


Che ti posso dire.......................meno male che è arrivata sera  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2007)

*miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cara Badessa, non patisco le basse temperature.
> 
> Dormo quasi con la finestra aperta d'inverno.
> 
> ...


Bontà sua!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ha ragione Bruja...ha da passà a nuttata!!


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo ..ma penso che lo pensino anche i produttori e i pubblicitari..che ogni auto non sia solo un mezzo di trasporto , ma che esprima anche una idea che si ha di sé e della vita..
> Senza tener conto di limiti di parcheggio e di costi.. Qual è la vostra auto ideale?
> 
> Non dico la mia..so di essere prevedibile


Dico sul serio, ... ma guarda che è davvero una domanda intelligente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'auto e la guida della stessa rivela molte particolarità nascoste della persona.

Penso che l'auto che mi abbia proprio fatto il mio profilo era la BMW 520, berlina, antracite.

Quell'auto mi ha rispecchiato davvero, oltre che a trovarmi perfettamente a mio agio, era quella che mi somigliava di più: non per fare il frignone, ... ma con i nuovi modelli (non solo della BMW) non riesco a vederne una che possa davvero infilarsi bene come quella


----------



## Old fun (30 Gennaio 2007)

*l'auto ideale*

premetto che sono da sempre appassionato di auto, mi piaciono proprio, è una cosa che coltivo da quando ero piccolo, visto che il mio lavoro mi porta a fare diversi km, ne ho cambiate diverse:
attualmente ho una seat leon, ed ho anche un'audi rs4 appena acquistata,  in quanto al discorso tamarro, beh penso che dipenda molto dalla zone nella quale si vive, ma certo è (senza offesa ben inteso) dalle mie parti se hai un Alfa sei veramente out........
Io peraltro ci ho fatto un paio di rally, e non vi dico i commenti degli amici.........
Ho iniziato con Bmw 520  (usata), sono passato a Fiat con una mitica Tipo ed una più tranquilla Punto, poi matrimonio e nascita bimba e vai di Renault Scenic, a seguire 2 Golf, 2 Leon Seat, una ce l'ho ancora, e l'audi che ho appena preso......
Sono un po' malato?
Si forse si


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Gennaio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> premetto che sono da sempre appassionato di auto, mi piaciono proprio, è una cosa che coltivo da quando ero piccolo, visto che il mio lavoro mi porta a fare diversi km, ne ho cambiate diverse:
> attualmente ho una seat leon, ed ho anche un'audi rs4 appena acquistata, in quanto al discorso tamarro, beh penso che dipenda molto dalla zone nella quale si vive, ma certo è (senza offesa ben inteso) dalle mie parti se hai un Alfa sei veramente out........
> Io peraltro ci ho fatto un paio di rally, e non vi dico i commenti degli amici.........
> Ho iniziato con Bmw 520 (usata), sono passato a Fiat con una mitica Tipo ed una più tranquilla Punto, poi matrimonio e nascita bimba e vai di Renault Scenic, a seguire 2 Golf, 2 Leon Seat, una ce l'ho ancora, e l'audi che ho appena preso......
> ...


 
Appunto....... io non avrei mai avuto una Tipo e una Punto. L'unica fiat che ho avuto era una 127, la mia prima auto dove non contava cosa prendevi, la cosa potevi distruggere. I miei circa sei mesi prima del mio diciottesimo compleanno mi chiesero che auto avrei gradito così da potersi mettere alla ricerca di un'occasione, le mi scelte erano su Fiat 127 o Ford Fiesta. Dopo 30 giorni ci fu un'occasione imperdibile!!! Quattro mesi prima di compiere i 18 anni avevo già l'auto parcheggiata in garage!

Credo sia stata l'ultima fiat che meritasse i soldi che costava, dopo lei il buio..... Adesso forse la Fiat ha ripreso a lavorare decentemente


----------



## Old fun (30 Gennaio 2007)

*situazioni*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Appunto....... io non avrei mai avuto una Tipo e una Punto. L'unica fiat che ho avuto era una 127, la mia prima auto dove non contava cosa prendevi, la cosa potevi distruggere. I miei circa sei mesi prima del mio diciottesimo compleanno mi chiesero che auto avrei gradito così da potersi mettere alla ricerca di un'occasione, le mi scelte erano su Fiat 127 o Ford Fiesta. Dopo 30 giorni ci fu un'occasione imperdibile!!! Quattro mesi prima di compiere i 18 anni avevo già l'auto parcheggiata in garage!
> 
> Credo sia stata l'ultima fiat che meritasse i soldi che costava, dopo lei il buio..... Adesso forse la Fiat ha ripreso a lavorare decentemente


Io per la verità mi trovai discretamente bene sia con Tipo e Punto, erano tempi di vacche magre, e di risparmi, (la famiglia incombeva) e poi in quel periodo vista la mia indole corsaiola odiavo le Golf (poi ne ho comprate due...come si cambia) e l'unico diesel di pari cilindrata che le stava davanti era appunto la Tipo.
Per il resto ora il mio ideale l'ho raggiunto Audi rs4 avant..........


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Gennaio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Io per la verità mi trovai discretamente bene sia con Tipo e Punto, erano tempi di vacche magre, e di risparmi, (la famiglia incombeva) e poi in quel periodo vista la mia indole corsaiola odiavo le Golf (poi ne ho comprate due...come si cambia) e l'unico diesel di pari cilindrata che le stava davanti era appunto la Tipo.
> Per il resto ora il mio ideale l'ho raggiunto Audi rs4 avant..........


 
Le audi mi sono sempre piaciute, le ho guidate, ma non le ho mai avute.

Una mitica era l'audi "Quattro", non la A4, senza nulla togliere a quest'ultima che è davvero una bella auto.

So che le Fiat erano macchine apprezzabili, ma economia per economia, se dovevo fare una scelta avrei preso una renault, all'epoca erano le auto con il miglior rapporto prezzo/prestazioni/accessori. Ricordo che una Renault 20 completa di tutti gli accessori disponibili costava come una Tempra base......... Inoltre la Tempra potevi averla con il cruscotto digitale che non funzionava mai perchè i cruscotti Fiat non erano ermetici


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

la vecchia cinquecento, la cinquecento in generale, o il vecchio pandino.

per me la macchina è una scatola a due ruote che mi risparmia la fatica di spostarmi a piedi, o l'incontro ravvicinato con l'ascella pezzata dei passeggeri dell'autobus. 
pandino e cinquecento son piccine, anche se non le chiudi a chiave nessuno te le ruba perchè son macinini a pressione, puoi lasciarci un casino dentro e nessuno si stupisce. è un po' una fregatura in autostrada, specialmente per come tratto le macchine io (attualmente gli abbaglianti della mia auto funzionano come fari normali, i fari normali come luci di posizione, e le luci di posizione si sono suicidate), ma tanto non ci vedo una mazza perchè sono astigmatica e preferisco far guidare gli altri fuori città.


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> la vecchia cinquecento, la cinquecento in generale, o il vecchio pandino.
> 
> *per me la macchina è una scatola a due ruote* che mi risparmia la fatica di spostarmi a piedi, o l'incontro ravvicinato con l'ascella pezzata dei passeggeri dell'autobus.
> pandino e cinquecento son piccine, anche se non le chiudi a chiave nessuno te le ruba perchè son macinini a pressione, puoi lasciarci un casino dentro e nessuno si stupisce. è un po' una fregatura in autostrada, specialmente per come tratto le macchine io (attualmente gli abbaglianti della mia auto funzionano come fari normali, i fari normali come luci di posizione, e le luci di posizione si sono suicidate), ma tanto non ci vedo una mazza perchè sono astigmatica e preferisco far guidare gli altri fuori città.


 
Qui si pone un dilemma:
- sei una frana in matematica
- non conosci la differenza tra auto e moto
- sei Holer Togni


----------



## Old Otella82 (1 Febbraio 2007)

azzarola lanci hai ragione, mi sono scordata a casa le altre due ruote. 
in effetti avevo 4 in matematica al liceo..ma solo xchè avevo concordato che se quando mi chiamava per interrogarmi non andavo mi dava 2, se andavo alla lavagna e stavo zitta mi dava 4. quindi andavo e me ne stavo una mezz'ora in piedi.


uhhh però anche te come sei fiscale.. 2 ruote 4 ruote..ecchessarammai, l'importante è che non mi fate camminare che mi pesa tanto il sederino


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> azzarola lanci hai ragione, mi sono scordata a casa le altre due ruote.
> in effetti avevo 4 in matematica al liceo..ma solo xchè avevo concordato che se quando mi chiamava per interrogarmi non andavo mi dava 2, se andavo alla lavagna e stavo zitta mi dava 4. quindi andavo e me ne stavo una mezz'ora in piedi.
> 
> 
> uhhh però anche te come sei fiscale.. 2 ruote 4 ruote..ecchessarammai, l'importante è che non mi fate camminare che mi pesa tanto il sederino


 
Prego, come sono "fiscalista" (mi sembra sia una battuta riportata da Bruja). Diciamo che non potevo lasciartela passare indenne, ho sperato tanto tu fossi Holer, ti avrei chiesto un passaggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	






p.s.
Comunque noto che anche i voti in matematica andavano di pari passo con le ruote della tua auto.....


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*passaggio*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Prego, come sono "fiscalista" (mi sembra sia una battuta riportata da Bruja). Diciamo che non potevo lasciartela passare indenne, ho sperato tanto tu fossi Holer, ti avrei chiesto un passaggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono come Holer, infatti domenica scorsa ho inventato la nuova auto a 3 ruote, la quarta l'ho strappata con annesso parafango, paraurto, ammortizzatore, mozzo ecc ecc.
Se vuoi ti porto io a fare un giretto


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Non sono come Holer, infatti domenica scorsa ho inventato la nuova auto a 3 ruote, la quarta l'ho strappata con annesso parafango, paraurto, ammortizzatore, mozzo ecc ecc.
> Se vuoi ti porto io a fare un giretto


 
Cos'è, una nuova versione della "Citroen GS Pallas"???? Quella che poteva irrigidire le sospensioni e andare su tre ruote??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













A proposito di quell'auto, all'epoca era talmente innovativa che in Italia arrivava un momello modificato perchè non riuscirono ad omologarlo.....

Quella vettura aveva sospensioni idrauliche con assetto e rigidità variabile, introduceva il ponte de dion per aumentare la tenuta di strada nel retro treno, e aveva i *fari a direzione variabile!!!*

Questa innovazione l'hanno potuto riproporre solo pochi anni fa sulla C4, ma allora dovettero eliminarla....


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Citroen*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Cos'è, una nuova versione della "Citroen GS Pallas"???? Quella che poteva irrigidire le sospensioni e andare su tre ruote???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lanci secondo me ti sei sbagliato, la pallas era la Ds, nonla Gs, che cmq aveva anche lei le sospensioni idropneumatiche e andava su 3 ruote, bloccandola nella posizione + alta

Il mio danno è stato effettuato su di un semplice maggiolino volkswagen, tirato contro un muro di neve ed infilandomi poi in un canale di scolo......


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> Non sono come Holer, infatti domenica scorsa ho inventato la nuova auto a 3 ruote, la quarta l'ho strappata con annesso parafango, paraurto, ammortizzatore, mozzo ecc ecc.
> Se vuoi ti porto io a fare un giretto


 
Gulp.............mi pare quasi che tu stia descrivento la mitica Prinz che "andava a tre"..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Lanci secondo me ti sei sbagliato, la pallas era la Ds, nonla Gs, che cmq aveva anche lei le sospensioni idropneumatiche e andava su 3 ruote, bloccandola nella posizione + alta
> 
> Il mio danno è stato effettuato su di un semplice maggiolino volkswagen, tirato contro un muro di neve ed infilandomi poi in un canale di scolo......


 
Si, scusa ho sbagliato sigla, appena lo hai scritto, ho controllato cosa avevo detto perchè so che era la DS....... Le mani spesso vanno per conto loro sulla tastiera che spesso nemmeno guardo quando scrivo.....

Povero maggiolino...... ma quale maggiolino??? Il mitico, o quegli aborti di riedizione che vanno tanto di moda con i "restyling"???? E mi riferisco pure alla Cooper..... io sono rimasto al progetto originario!!!!

A proposito della Mini Cooper anni 70, il motore lo avevano poi installato anche sulla Mini De Tomaso Sport........ Impressionante cos'era quell'auto!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gulp.............mi pare quasi che tu stia descrivento la mitica Prinz che "andava a tre".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bruja, non confondere i cilindri con le ruote.........

p.s.
"tua la prinz verde"


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*mi manca*



Bruja ha detto:


> Gulp.............mi pare quasi che tu stia descrivento la mitica Prinz che "andava a tre".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Acc Bruja, la mitica prinz, auto dei miei tempi, verde, bianca, rossa, prendeva fuoco solo a guardarla, da me l'avevano le suore e il prete ed ai tempi del liceo quando ne vedevamo una mi ricordo che un toccarsi e passare la sfiga agli altri........


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Bruja, non confondere i cilindri con le ruote.........
> 
> p.s.
> "tua la prinz verde"


 

............Fiscalista!!!  hahahahahahah 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Ho scatenato...*

Ho scatenato i peggiori istinti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'obiettivo della discussione era vedere se proiettiamo l'immagine e la nostra filosofia di vita anche nella scelta di un mezzo di trasporto...
Lancy ..la tua filosofia mi appare di chi è sempre inquieto e alla ricerca di qualcosa che lo soddisfi di più senza riuscire a rinunciare ai bei ricordi del passato. Mi sembra che per te sarebbe l'ideale un enorme garage dove conservare tutte le tue ex ..auto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ho sempre adorato la station wagon ..si da quando ancora si chiamavano giradinette e avevano le portiere in legno (ero all'asilo!) o utilitarie economiche con bel bagagliaio...
Ma indispensabile ora: lettore cd e aria condizionata..sedili..quattro ruote..una carrozzeria e che ..vada ..il resto sono optional


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*maggiolino*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, scusa ho sbagliato sigla, appena lo hai scritto, ho controllato cosa avevo detto perchè so che era la DS....... Le mani spesso vanno per conto loro sulla tastiera che spesso nemmeno guardo quando scrivo.....
> 
> Povero maggiolino...... ma quale maggiolino??? Il mitico, o quegli aborti di riedizione che vanno tanto di moda con i "restyling"???? E mi riferisco pure alla Cooper..... io sono rimasto al progetto originario!!!!
> 
> A proposito della Mini Cooper anni 70, il motore lo avevano poi installato anche sulla Mini De Tomaso Sport........ Impressionante cos'era quell'auto!!!!!


Ti racconto del mio maggiolo, altro non è che un prototipo tubolare a guida centrale, con motore posteriore golf gti sospensioni freni e cambio della passat, no servofreno, no servosterzo, carrozzeria in poliestere del vecchio maggiolino


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*mi sono dimenticato un pezzo*



fun ha detto:


> Ti racconto del mio maggiolo, altro non è che un prototipo tubolare a guida centrale, con motore posteriore golf gti sospensioni freni e cambio della passat, no servofreno, no servosterzo, carrozzeria in poliestere del vecchio maggiolino


 
Ti piace, anzi vi piace, quello è uno dei miei divertimenti.
Per quanto riguarda la mini de tomaso, quoto e ricordo, il motore pero' era costruito su licenza dalla Innocenti e non era come quello della cooper anni 70


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Acc Bruja, la mitica prinz, auto dei miei tempi, verde, bianca, rossa, prendeva fuoco solo a guardarla, da me l'avevano le suore e il prete ed ai tempi del liceo quando ne vedevamo una mi ricordo che un toccarsi e passare la sfiga agli altri........


 
Infatti...... ecco il "tua la prinz verde" mentre ovviamente toccavi la spalla di chi ti stava vicino......


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*tutta invidia............*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Infatti...... ecco il "tua la prinz verde" mentre ovviamente toccavi la spalla di chi ti stava vicino......


Era la sola macchina che non si fermava mai..............neanche a frenare..... 
Bruja


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*prinz*



Bruja ha detto:


> Era la sola macchina che non si fermava mai..............neanche a frenare.....
> Bruja


Bruja non è che tu come badessa del nostro convento ce l'avevi???
o........non è che ce l'hai ancora????

Perchè io un giro me lo voglio rifare........


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scatenato i peggiori istinti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La mitica Bianchina!!!

In effetti io amo la storia dell'auto più un'auto vera e propria che mi rappresenti. Ad esempio sono stato affascinato nel vedere come nell'era dei motori turbo, alla fine non si era inventato nulla perchè quei motori giravano già nel 1920, oppure il "twin spark" Alfa Romeo era un motore già utilizzato prima della guerra mondiale. C'è un'altra invenzione tecnologia riguardante l'ottimizzazione dell'alimentazione se sembra recente e poi è una reinvenzione di un vecchio motore......

Credo che l'ingenieria automobilistica e motoristica abbia davvero portato avanti molti progetti che hanno reso importante questo strumento oggi indispensabile, mi affascina conoscere le innovazioni e come sono state assorbite dalla civiltà.


Giusto per fare un salto nell'ingenieria e uscire dall'auto, il miglior motore a scoppio è quello a STELLA degli aereoplani ad elica.

Nelle auto è considerato forse il miglior motore il BOXER (cilindri contrapposti), oppure il motore rotante che non ha avuto grande successo........


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Ti piace, anzi vi piace, quello è uno dei miei divertimenti.
> Per quanto riguarda la mini de tomaso, quoto e ricordo, il motore pero' era costruito su licenza dalla Innocenti e non era come quello della cooper anni 70


 
Era solo derivato dalla "mini cooper" e potenziato dato che erano passati alcuni anni e la tecnologia aveva fatto qualche passo avanti.

Comunque guidare in strada quel bolide faceva paura dato che superava i 180kmh, eri seduto per terra e intorno a te non c'era nulla perchè il motore praticamente era sotto il sedile e il baule era sui sedili posteriori......


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*proprio no*



fun ha detto:


> Bruja non è che tu come badessa del nostro convento ce l'avevi???
> o........non è che ce l'hai ancora????
> 
> Perchè io un giro me lo voglio rifare........


Non l'ho mai avuta ma se avessi quell'auto adesso, sai che cimelio?!
E' puro modernariato dell'utilitaria......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> La mitica Bianchina!!!
> 
> In effetti io amo la storia dell'auto più un'auto vera e propria che mi rappresenti. Ad esempio sono stato affascinato nel vedere come nell'era dei motori turbo, alla fine non si era inventato nulla perchè quei motori giravano già nel 1920, oppure il "twin spark" Alfa Romeo era un motore già utilizzato prima della guerra mondiale. C'è un'altra invenzione tecnologia riguardante l'ottimizzazione dell'alimentazione se sembra recente e poi è una reinvenzione di un vecchio motore......
> 
> ...


Una delle ultime macchine a montarlo di serie se ricordo bene era la mazda6


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *La mitica Bianchina!!!*
> 
> ......


Wowwwww.!!! 

Su quella ho imparato a guidare a 15 anni, ne tenevamo una in campagna e facevo i garini con i miei fratelli per i carradoni, uno su un lambrettone e l'altro con la bianchina! 
Se non ci siam ammazzati, è stato un miracolo


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Una delle ultime macchine a montarlo di serie se ricordo bene era la mazda6


Non ricordavo il modello, ma ricordavo anch'io una Mazda.

Quel motore ha un rapporto potenza/prestazioni/consumi davvero eccezionale, ma ora non ricordo il motivo per cui non continuarono nello sviluppo, lo avevo letto, però mi sfugge. E' un motore con bassisimo attrito e con minori parti meccaniche soggette a rotture, se ricordo esattamente non ha valvole e lavora con delle "luci" come i motori a due tempi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Wowwwww.!!!
> 
> Su quella ho imparato a guidare a 15 anni, ne tenevamo una in campagna e facevo i garini con i miei fratelli per i carradoni, uno su un lambrettone e l'altro con la bianchina!
> Se non ci siam ammazzati, è stato un miracolo


Ho guidato anch'io una bianchina, ma quella tipica di Fantozzi a TRE VOLUMIIIII!!!!!

Incredibile quell'auto.

Motore a sogliola come la 500 e la 126.......


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho guidato anch'io una bianchina, ma quella tipica di Fantozzi a TRE VOLUMIIIII!!!!!
> 
> Incredibile quell'auto.
> 
> Motore a sogliola come la 500 e la 126.......


La mia era...station wagon!!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho guidato anch'io una bianchina, ma quella tipica di Fantozzi a TRE VOLUMIIIII!!!!!
> 
> Incredibile quell'auto.
> 
> Motore a sogliola come la 500 e la 126.......


 

sogliola?


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*sogliola*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sogliola?


Oltre ad un pesce (che battuta schifosa), è anche il nome di una architettura di motore che vede i cilindri contrapposti non in linea non a v, ma a sogliola 

Noi uomini siamo proprio......ma commentate voi.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> La mia era...station wagon!!


Non pensavo avessi manie di grandezza!!!!


Come ha ricordato anche Persa/Ritrovata allora le chiamavamo Giardinetta. Facevano schifo, non piacevano a nessuno e pochi le acquistavano. Da quando la Volvo introdusse in Italia la prima Station Wagon, da allora hanno spopolato..


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Oltre ad un pesce (che battuta schifosa), è anche il nome di una architettura di motore che vede i cilindri contrapposti non in linea non a v, ma a sogliola
> 
> Noi uomini siamo proprio......ma commentate voi.....


 
In effetti sapevo si chiamava così, ma non ho mai saputo la struttura interna com'era. So che sogliola derivava anche dal fatto che essendo raffredato ad aria (se ricordo bene), era inscatolato in modo da sembrare un motore piatto e schiacciato.... forse anche perchè era molto sottole (quanti pistoni aveva?)


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Oltre ad un pesce (che battuta schifosa), è anche il nome di una architettura di motore che vede i cilindri contrapposti non in linea non a v, ma a sogliola
> 
> Noi uomini siamo proprio......ma commentate voi.....


delle sogliole.


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> delle sogliole.


e avanti con i pesci


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*due*



lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti sapevo si chiamava così, ma non ho mai saputo la struttura interna com'era. So che sogliola derivava anche dal fatto che essendo raffredato ad aria (se ricordo bene), era inscatolato in modo da sembrare un motore piatto e schiacciato.... forse anche perchè era molto sottole (quanti pistoni aveva?)


 
Due cilindri raffreddati ad aria, ma solo nella versione giardinetta il resto della produzione montava il motore della fiat 500.........


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Due cilindri raffreddati ad aria, ma solo nella versione giardinetta il resto della produzione montava il motore della fiat 500.........


 
Allora ricordavo bene...........


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Almeno adesso sono sicuro del tuo avatar.........

Le prime volte che l'ho visto, sembrava un astronauta, poi ovviamente vedendo che il casco non era ermetico, sono sceso più in basso......


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*astronauta*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Almeno adesso sono sicuro del tuo avatar.........
> 
> Le prime volte che l'ho visto, sembrava un astronauta, poi ovviamente vedendo che il casco non era ermetico, sono sceso più in basso......


Andava bene anche astronauta..........tanto ho la testa sempre tra le nuvole............
ammetto che il corpetto refrigerante frega......


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Andava bene anche astronauta..........tanto *ho la testa sempre tra le nuvole*............
> ammetto che il corpetto refrigerante frega......


 
più che TRA un'astronauta è SOPRA, solo per essere precisi....


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*dammi tempo*



lancillotto ha detto:


> più che TRA un'astronauta è SOPRA, solo per essere precisi....


 
Dammi tempo che ci arrivo sopra le nuvole....ci vuole del tempo ma ci arrivo...


----------

